# Is Old Millwalkie and Milwalkies Best the same beer?



## Redd Capp (Nov 12, 2011)

Tastes the same to me....Is it the same type of swill and same company?


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 12, 2011)

I've always considered old milwaukee to be a simple beer and milwaukee's best to be a malt liquor


----------



## L.C. (Nov 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## Earth (Nov 13, 2011)

old was way better than best....


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 14, 2011)

who makes which beer? are they both Miller products?


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes they are both brewed in the same Miller brewery in west milltown. Old Mill is a Pabst brand but pabst no longer actually brews beer but instead contracts to miller to do the dirty weork for them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_Brewing_Company
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Milwaukee


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 15, 2011)

When I catch in and out of Millwalki-- I am just north of the train station--- What destinations can I go from the yards in west mill?


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 15, 2011)

and its usulay a CP work train from Bensinvilel Chicago....


----------



## chilidog (Mar 25, 2012)

all major beer brewing companies use a blend of many different hops, so on the off chance a crop goes bad due to a drought or other things, the taste will remain the same. all cheap beer is the same, CHEAP


----------

